# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  PV System and 3 phase network supply

## Geoff2005

I understand PV systems systems are generally wired to one phase. In this case for example if a PV system is generating 2kw and the household consumption is 1kw per phase (total 3kw) is the billing a nett of 1kw or is 2kw being purchased from network and 1kw being sold into network? A strange question possibly but in WA currently it costs ~24c per kwhr to buy from network but only 7c/kwhr is credited for energy exported to the network.

----------


## shauck

> I understand PV systems systems are generally wired to one phase. In this case for example if a PV system is generating 2kw and the household consumption is 1kw per phase (total 3kw) is the billing a nett of 1kw or is 2kw being purchased from network and 1kw being sold into network? A strange question possibly but in WA currently it costs ~24c per kwhr to buy from network but only 7c/kwhr is credited for energy exported to the network.

  Without looking it up. Seeing as the network buys _and_ sells, i'd say they buy the 2 at a cheap rate and sell back the 1 at an expensive (relatively) rate. Otherwise, they would only be selling 1 and not making a profit on the other.

----------


## woodbe

> I understand PV systems systems are generally wired to one phase.

  Depends. Ours is wired to three phase. In any case the import/export meter works out what is going on, and any time your consumption is less than the PV production it will register the Kw going out in the export register. 
woodbe.

----------


## Bloss

> Depends. Ours is wired to three phase. In any case the import/export meter works out what is going on, and any time your consumption is less than the PV production it will register the Kw going out in the export register. 
> woodbe.

   :What he said:  PV systems are installed using smart meters and they are set up to work all that out - you are not being dudded . . .except on the 7c price on which your utility is making a killing - with the connivance of the regulators and state governments who allow that to happen.

----------


## Geoff2005

I thought it would be the case that is total nett and software in the meter could work it out. The PV reps didn't know the answer and I couldn't find any detail of that level on the energy providers website.

----------


## Bloss

> I thought it would be the case that is total nett and software in the meter could work it out. The PV reps didn't know the answer and I couldn't find any detail of that level on the energy providers website.

  Might be a good idea to talk with some other PV people - that's pretty basic sort of info - even the sales guy should know!

----------


## Geoff2005

> - you are not being dudded . . .except on the 7c price on which your utility is making a killing - with the connivance of the regulators and state governments who allow that to happen.

  Don't get me started! 
So they say the production cost into the grid is 7c per unit, roughly 1/3 the total cost before the carbon tax. The other 2/3 of the cost is delivering the power and admin of power company. I believe this when I see they spent 40k on a farewell do for an exec. This is a state corporation and we have no choice of supplier, the state corporation says they must keep raising prices to cover their costs. I think they must have an impenetrable layer of management that prevents any business savy ministers getting in and cutting out the fat.

----------


## Robsrangers

The smart meter works it all out, with our rubbish FIT in WA you would be best to size your system on what you will actually use from your system as the ROI for a big system if your not a big power user is many years. 
Did he tell you that Western Power require either a 3 phase inverter or two inverters on two seperate phases? Western Power do not allow the connection of a single invertor to a three phase supply

----------


## Bloss

> The smart meter works it all out, with our rubbish FIT in WA you would be best to size your system on what you will actually use from your system as the ROI for a big system if your not a big power user is many years. 
> Did he tell you that Western Power require either a 3 phase inverter or two inverters on two seperate phases? Western Power do not allow the connection of a single invertor to a three phase supply

  
An old thread - reckon he might have it sorted . . . :Wink:  gotta watch the dates . . .

----------


## Pepsii

> ......Did he tell you that Western Power  require either a 3 phase inverter or two inverters on two seperate  phases? Western Power do not allow the connection of a single invertor  to a three phase supply

  We're just about to sign off on the specs for our new house, we'll be getting solar power and three-phase electrickery. 
Any idea about SA, Are our three-phase meters smart enuff to handle  one-phase "solar return" or will I need my electrician to organise two  meters ? 
We will be getting the solar installation done on handover, so while the builder will be organising the meter the solar will be nothing to do with the them. 
Thanks, 
Pepsii.

----------

